# Synapse Disc 5 105 vs. CAADX Disc 5 105



## RossK (Apr 7, 2014)

I could use some advice. I am new to Cannondale - just saw these models earlier today for the first time. 

I live in the Chicago area and have been riding down to 40 degrees (so into November; I ride in dry and wet weather). About half of my rides are paved trail and the other half is on crushed stone (Des Plaines River Trail mostly). I have not owned a bike for many years (I'm 44) and have been using my brother's Giant Sedona DX (probably from 2006) comfort bike for the past year. I ride ~800 miles every month (in colder months, I ride indoors on a recumbent; in warmer months, I ride about 200-300 miles outdoors and the rest indoors - although I hope to continue to increase that ratio with a faster bike). Most rides outdoors are 40-50 miles. 

I planned to buy a 2014 Giant Anyroad 1, but a friend loaned me an all carbon Colnago cyclocross bike and I rode that for a few months this Fall (most rides in the 35-50 mile range). That experience told me I can ride a more aggressive bike (than the Anyroad, which is probably closer to the Sedona I've been riding). 

My budget is under $2K for the bike. I'd love to get a spare set of wheels so that I can have road and trail wheels. 

The CAADX seems, initially, more suited to what I need, but perhaps the Synapse is a better overall value for me? Price is identical on the bikes (and I do plan to test ride both).

My LBS mentioned the Synapse as a possibility, but I wonder whether I can get wide enough cross wheels on that bike (for trail riding). I think stock is 25c and it should take a 28c, from what I can find online. Can a 28c take a 32 or 35 tire or am I limited to 28s? If limited to 28s, what's a good tire for trails in that size and if you have a recommendation, a good wheel set (with discs) for the Synapse). 

Would love to get some feedback from folks who know/have experience with both bikes.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Friend of mine has both. Loves them both. He said that the CAADX is a really good ride, not so much on the road because of rolling resistance but he said with proper tires, he wouldn't have any problem doing long rides. He really likes the geometry. 

I have a Synapse. I just have 25mm's on now but I don't think you'll get more than a 28mm on there by looking at it with the 25's on.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

you can take a road bike on gravel paths. I've done it before.

With the internal routing of the Synape, I dunno if the rear brake is full length housing or not.

The CAADX does have full length housing for the brakes. The CAADX rides very nice & smooth on the road, even with 700x25mm tires.

The other real difference, is gearing, in particularly, the front chain rings. the 46/36T doesn't climb as well or the max top speed isn't as fast as the 50/34T.

But, nonetheless, my choice would be with the CAADX.

the Maddux RD 3.0 rim may be a 15c width rim... unfortunately, Maddux's website doesn't tell you much, as that rim is not on the website.

P.S. What's your weight?


----------



## RossK (Apr 7, 2014)

Nubster said:


> Friend of mine has both. Loves them both. He said that the CAADX is a really good ride, not so much on the road because of rolling resistance but he said with proper tires, he wouldn't have any problem doing long rides. He really likes the geometry.
> 
> I have a Synapse. I just have 25mm's on now but I don't think you'll get more than a 28mm on there by looking at it with the 25's on.


Thanks - helpful to know. Since I plan to get road tires (if I get the CAADX, that should help on the road). 

Ross


----------



## RossK (Apr 7, 2014)

Weight is 210 lbs (lost 50 pounds since I started riding over a year ago). Might shed a few more, but getting tougher as I build muscle. 

The impact on climbs is modestly important. I'm in the Chicago area, so not much elevation anyway. But I've been interval training (indoors) for the past six months, and that should be a much bigger factor for climbs than the front chain rings. 

Max top speed is interesting, but I wonder how that translates into an actual real-world difference. I suspect it's smaller than one would predict and really probably more limited by my own pedaling ability.

Thanks for your insight!

Ross


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

It's really on the 46t chain ring with the 12t cog compared to the 50t chain ring on the synapse

wheels... ride the stock wheels first.... then you can start flirting with choices for new wheelsets....


----------



## RossK (Apr 7, 2014)

I stopped by my LBS today and wanted to update everyone in case anyone is thinking about the same options. We tried to mount a CX tire on the Synapse but it won't fit. There are a few 28c CX tires, but for my tastes, that's too narrow, so I'm ruling out the Synapse as a combo bike. Will test ride the CAADX (and also a Fuji Cross 1.3) - both 2014 models.

Curious about frame sizes. I'm right about at 6 feet and can fit either a 54 or 56 cm frame. Not sure what makes more sense. Any suggestions? I'll ride a 54 this Friday (they have it built up) but short of also riding a 56, anything I should be thinking about in making that comparison?


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

My buddy rides a 54 Synapse and a 51 CAADX. Both fit him perfect. He's balls to top tube on the 51 CAADX...couldn't stand over the next size larger on flat feet. He said he was 5'8" and I think 30" inseam.


----------

